# mit Karotten auf Räuber?!



## Steffen90 (24. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen.
als ich den thread "mit ananas auf karpfen" gelesen hatte kam mir die idee es villeicht mal mit karotten auf unsere heimischen räuber zu versuchen!
jedenfalls haben sie für hecht, barsch und co eine ansprechende farbe und in allen möglichen größen gibts sie auch! noch ein vorteil: sie sind seeeehhhhrrrr günstig! also der richtige köder für hängerreiche gewässer!
dann haben sie noch einen vorteil: man kann sie mit einem messer in die gewünschte form bringen! so könnte man zum beispiel "karottenwobbler" bauen.... da sind der fantasie keine grenzen gesetzt!
nur wie anködern?! mit einem jighaken+angstdrilling müsste es einendlich gehen! oder einfach nur mit einem stahlvorfach+drilling? köfisysteme wären sicher auch eine lösung!
also was haltet ihr von dieser idee? ich werds auf jeden fall mal testen!


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

na, dann laß und mal wissen wie die Fangerfolge so sein werden ... #d
stell mir bei ner angeköderten Karotte, egal wie auch immer, ein äußerst "lebhaftes" Köderspiel a la Bahnschranke vor , aber vielleicht hast damit ja das Überraschungsmoment auf deiner Seite .... :m


----------



## esox_105 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

... warum denn nicht gleich mit einer Banane? ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Dat geht bestimmt. Zum Wobblerbau würd´ ich die Mörchen allerdings mit ´ner CNC Fräse bearbeiten. Vielleicht solltest du es mal mit Steckrüben versuchen, da kann man sicher tolle Jerkbaits für Waller draus bauen. Ich befürchte nur, dass beim Einschlag ins Wasser sämtlichen Weißfischen im näheren Umkreis die Schwimmblase platzt...|kopfkrat


----------



## Gralf (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> . da sind der fantasie keine grenzen gesetzt!



In den frühen Morgenstunden über die Wiese vorsichtig gezupft geht das gut auf Kaninchen. Etwas später, kann man dann mit Frikadelle  auf Dackel weitermachen.  Dackelbesitzer eher mit Bockwurst, evt mit Kartoffelsalat.:q


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

das war klar das sowas kommt!:q:q:q:q:q
aber gibt es einen grund wieso das nicht gehen könnte?
man kann sie doch mit nem messer bearbeiten und so eventuell einen guten lauf verpassen....
irgendwo hatte ich sowas auch mal gelesen... nur wo#c


----------



## J-son (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Jo,

geht definitiv, vorgeführt vor einigen Jahren in einem der bekannten Angelmagazine (weiss nicht mehr welches), wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sogar mit Beweisfang.
Eine Möhre ist einfach zu bearbeiten, bisschen Übung beim Zuschneiden, Drilling und Stahldraht, schon kann man damit "wobbeln".

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## esox_105 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> das war klar das sowas kommt!:q:q:q:q:q
> aber gibt es einen grund wieso das nicht gehen könnte?
> man kann sie doch mit nem messer bearbeiten und so eventuell einen guten lauf verpassen....
> *irgendwo hatte ich sowas auch mal gelesen... nur wo*#c


 

... bestimmt bei der Peta ... :m


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst, kleine Karottenkugeln auf Döbel wäre bestimmt machbar, gibt ja auch welche die auf Bockwürste als Köder schwören.....


eben.... wieso dann nicht auch auf hecht?! ich werds diese oder nächste woche einfach mal testen....


----------



## Gralf (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einem ganzen Kürbis als Köder, verfehlt zumindest beim reinwerfen bestimmt nicht seinen Effekt...:m:q



Das klappt, wenn der Fisch nah unter der Wasseroberfläche steht. Und du musst ihn halt voll treffen. :q


----------



## HD4ever (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

das man damit mal nen "Zufallsfang" erwischen könnte mag schon sein .... aber es gibt soooo viele verschiedene geile Kunstköder, da find ich die Idee sich ne olle Möhre zurecht zu schnippeln nicht sooo erfolgsversprechend  :q
abgesehen davon,muß dir bestimmt jedesmal ne neue schnitzen falls tatsächlich mal einer beißt .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Stefan6 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Oder nen Salatgurken-Wobbler  :m |muahah:


----------



## Fishzilla (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Und ich Vollidiot kaufe Küstenwobler, Schlepplöffel, Gummis usw.
Werde mal unseren Kühlschrank leerräumen und demnächst  den Kram hintern Boot hinterherzerren.
Vielleicht beißt ja eine Mefo auf Milchschnitten...:q


----------



## esox_105 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Oder nen Salatgurken-Wobbler :m |muahah:


 

... kann man sich im Anschluß noch ´nen leckeren Gurkentee von machen ... :q


----------



## Hechtchris (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Zieht mal eine Karotte die ihr zurecht geschnitten habt auf nen Jigkopf ich wette da beist bestimmt was wenn es gefühlvoll über grund gejiggt wird ! #6


----------



## HD4ever (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Vielleicht beißt ja eine Mefo auf Milchschnitten...:q



ich bestimmt !!! :vik:


----------



## Gralf (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Na ja, das schnitzen ist doch aber eine tolle Beschäftigung wenn es beim Karpfenansitz mal langweilig werden sollte...
> Nur wird so eine Karotte recht schnell schrumplich, ist ökologisch gesehen aber eine gute Wahl:q



Ökologisch?

Nach dem Schnitzen tue ich immer Blei rein. Dann wird gespachtelt und geschliffen. Dann kommt Nitrolack drauf. Glitter und Epoxy und aufgeklebte Augen. Und innen müssen Rasselkugeln rein.:q

Mit Batterie drin und Leuchtdiodenaugen die blinken wäre auch schön.

Aber einfach ne Möhre?

Ok. Ich probier das aus mit Möhre. Aber nur 30 Minuten und wo mich keiner sieht. Das Ding geht in Strömung aber nicht auf Tiefe. Da muss echt Blei rein.


----------



## Gralf (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Zieht mal eine Karotte die ihr zurecht geschnitten habt auf nen Jigkopf ich wette da beist bestimmt was wenn es gefühlvoll über grund gejiggt wird ! #6



Die Möhre biegt sich doch nicht. Wie willst du die auf nen jigkopf ziehen?


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Gralf schrieb:


> Die Möhre biegt sich doch nicht. Wie willst du die auf nen jigkopf ziehen?


das geht nich würde ich sagen:q
ich werde sie an einem drachkovic system anködern.... wenn sich da nix tut zieh ich sie schön in form geschnitten einfach auf ein stahlvorfach mit drilling.
mal sehn was sich tut!


----------



## Stefan6 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Gralf schrieb:


> Die Möhre biegt sich doch nicht. Wie willst du die auf nen jigkopf ziehen?


Weichkochen:q:q:q


----------



## Seatrout (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Hab mal gelesen dass man damit prima jerken kann,auch in ner angelzeitung;-)die ham auch nen hecht gefangen.ich glaube,wenn ich mich nicht irre,war das in holland in einem graben.

gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ok. Ich probier das aus mit Möhre. Aber nur 30 Minuten *und wo mich keiner sieht.*


|muahah: ist wohl auch besser so.
Sonst kommen die freundlichen Männer mit der weißen Überjacke, frei nach dem Motto: muß nicht immer die Zahnbürste am Bändsel sein ... :q :q


----------



## esox_105 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ökologisch?
> 
> Nach dem Schnitzen tue ich immer Blei rein. Dann wird gespachtelt und geschliffen. Dann kommt Nitrolack drauf. Glitter und Epoxy und aufgeklebte Augen. Und innen müssen Rasselkugeln rein.:q
> 
> ...


 

... mal sehen, was die Oberferkelfahnderin dazu sagt ... :m


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

sach ma kifft ihr???


----------



## Mendener (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Kiffen??? Ne geht auch so ....

... und Maiskolben für die ganz großen Räuber :vik: ...


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

wenn, dann hättet ihr mich ruhig einladen können *lach*


----------



## k1ng (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

ich hänge mir mal eine Suppe ans Vorfach


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ich probier das aus mit Möhre. Aber nur 30 Minuten und wo mich keiner sieht.



_TATÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA_


----------



## Gralf (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Lachsy schrieb:


> _TATÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA_




Ich kann nix dafür. 

Aber Ok. Wenn ich das gemacht habe poste ich Fotos:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ich kann nix dafür.
> 
> Aber Ok. Wenn ich das gemacht habe poste ich Fotos:q


 
Bitte nicht! Bitte...:v


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

so ich habs getestet! nachdem ich beim ul spinnen gute erfolge hatte hab ich mitm hechtzeug nochmal versucht. köder war ein 8er kopyto und eine ca. 10cm lange möhre die ich etwas in form geschnitten hatte. auf den kopyto hatte ich einen biss (warscheinlich von nem barsch)  und auf die möhre an der oberfläche eine hechtatacke!!!! leider war ich so überrumpelt das ich sie nicht verwerten konnte.... aber ich werds weiter probieren... DA GEHT WAS!


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

ma ne ernst gemeinte frage:
testet noch jemand mit?
auf möhre geht jedenfalls was:q
der vorteil besteht dadrin das man sie an extrem hängerreichen stellen anbieten kann ohne angst um seinen teuren köder zu haben... so kann man z.b. mitten zwischen versunkenen bäumen fischen, wo sich sonst niemand hintraut....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Die wirkt aber nur auf Vegetarier-Hechte. Die soll es inzwischen auch öfter geben, besonders an Seen, die im Einstrahlungsbereich eines Handymastes liegen und daher den Hechten Verdauungsprobleme bei zuviel Fett von Forellen und Brassen bereiten. Die werden daher zu Gelegenheits-Schonköstlern und werden sehr begeistert von so einer feinen Rohkost sein! :g 
Weiter so, fit mach den Hecht! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



> und auf die möhre an der oberfläche eine hechtatacke!!!!


Das werden aber die Kunstköderproduzenten nicht gerne hören........
))


----------



## muddyliz (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die wirkt aber nur auf Vegetarier-Hechte. Die soll es inzwischen auch öfter geben, besonders an Seen, die im Einstrahlungsbereich eines Handymastes liegen und daher den Hechten Verdauungsprobleme bei zuviel Fett von Forellen und Brassen bereiten. Die werden daher zu Gelegenheits-Schonköstlern und werden sehr begeistert von so einer feinen Rohkost sein! :g
> Weiter so, fit mach den Hecht! :m


http://meister.igl.uni-freiburg.de/gedichte/mor_c23.html


----------



## J-son (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

|good:SEHR GEIL!


----------



## avoelkl (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Also, ich finde die Idee gar nicht so schlecht.|kopfkrat

Die Farbe ist ok, die Grundform würde auch so ungefähr passen, mit nem bisschen schnitzen torckelt die Möhre auch schön durchs Wasser und fest genut ist sie auch für weite Würfe. Und warum nicht mal was total abgefahrenes probieren.

Das mit den Kosten und mitten ins Gebüsch werfen ist sicherlich auch ein Vorteil. Also ich werds auch mal probieren. Als die ersten bei uns mit Jerks geangelt haben, lief man auch gefahr, von Männern in weißen Jacken abgeholt zu werden. Und selbst heute noch an manchen Gewässern werde ich mitleidig angeschaut, wenn ich mein 100gr-Teil ins Wasser donnere :q

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Ich finde auch ganz gut wenn einer n bissel rumtestet...aber mit ner Karotte ist wohl kein gezieltes fangen von hecht oder anderem möglich(nimm ehr ne plattgedrückte Coladose-da könnteste eventuell was mit fangen und die kostet auch nichts...) Gruß Chris


----------



## slowhand (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Irgendwie hört sich das gut an. Eine weitere Idee wäre noch, die Möhre an Forellenteichen zu benutzen, wo Kunstköder verboten sind. Einfach einen hauchdünnen Streifen von ca. 4cm Länge zurechtschneiden und am Einzelhaken durchs Wasser ziehen...


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Denkt ihr es macht Sinn Gummikarotten anzubieten?
Haben wir da eine Marktlücke entdeckt?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Ich sehe schon die nächste Anzeigenkampagne im Blinker und F&F auf uns zukommen:


Berkley Power-Rübe:vik:

In den Ausführungen 

-Mohrrübe
-Zuckerrübe
-Schwarzwurzel

und jetzt ganz neu: Ginseng! |rolleyes

Ich freue mich schon drauf, bestimmt ist Steffen90 ein Tester, der diesen ultraneuen und geheimgehaltenen Köder aus den US-Laboren hier in Deutschland einführen soll...

Bin schon gespannt! #6

CU SS


----------



## Weissnixbeissnix (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Boah lach mich fott

Ich habe mir mal überlegt mit einem Gebrauchten Tampon mal zu schleppen vieleicht bringt mir das ja auch ein Fisch ))


----------



## esox_105 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Weissnixbeissnix schrieb:


> Boah lach mich fott
> 
> Ich habe mir mal überlegt mit einem Gebrauchten Tampon mal zu schleppen vieleicht bringt mir das ja auch ein Fisch ))


 

... oder einen Teebeutel ... der zieht eine schöne Duftspur durch´s Wasser ...  :m


----------



## avoelkl (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Weissnixbeissnix schrieb:


> Boah lach mich fott
> 
> Ich habe mir mal überlegt mit einem Gebrauchten Tampon mal zu schleppen vieleicht bringt mir das ja auch ein Fisch ))


 
Auf Haie ist das bestimmt ein super Köder ...:q:q:q


----------



## worker_one (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Denkt ihr es macht Sinn Gummikarotten anzubieten?
> Haben wir da eine Marktlücke entdeckt?



Gummikarotten...sowas gibts doch schon für Frauen....:q:q:q


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... oder einen Teebeutel ... der zieht eine schöne Duftspur durch´s Wasser ...  :m



Genau nen Gurkenteebeutel!! :vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

ich gebs auf... hier kommt eh nur noch ******* raus...|uhoh:
wieso nichtmal was völlig bescheuertes testen?!
ich versuchs jedenfalls weiter....
vor nen paar jahren ist auch noch niemand auf die idee gekommen mit über 100g schweren bemalten holzstücken zu fischen... (ich meine jerkbaits).....


----------



## nordman (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

ich hatte eigentlich immer ganz gute erfolge mit grünkohl...

aber im erst: natürlich wird ein hecht eine karotte attackieren, wenn man ihr die richtigen bewegungen verleiht. eine karotte sollte sich wie ein jerkbait fuehren lassen. 

wir haben hier bei uns in der nähe einen see, in dem es reichlich hechte gibt, die ganz besonders auf oberflächennah geführte köder stehen.

ich würde sogar wetten, daß es mir innerhalb von 3 angeltagen dort gelingt, einen hecht auf karotte zu fangen. ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich das dokumentieren sollte.


----------



## avoelkl (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

@nordmann

Mach doch einfach ein Foto mit dem gelandeten Hecht und der zerfetzten Karotte im Maul:q:q

Hört sich blöd an, aber ich werd's auch mal probieren. Den Köder kennen unsere überangelten Hechte definitiv noch nicht:vik:


----------



## nordman (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

foto ist ja kein beweis. ich kann ja auch nen hecht auf irgendwas fangen, und ihm die karotte fuers foto ins maul stecken. merkt kein mensch. sowas wird fuer fachzeitschriften doch schon seit jahren praktiziert.


----------



## nordman (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @nordman
> Deine Erfolgsaussage würde uns schon reichen aber wenn ich es mir so richtig überlege, wäre ein kleines Video bestimmt noch besser, da würden alle große Augen machen....
> Gruß, der Fischpaule #h



dann muss ich warten, bis mein kumpel klaas jan wieder aus holland zurueck ist. der ist für so einen quatsch sofort zu haben.:q


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Lass mal ein Bund kleine Möhren bis 8-10 cm 'ne Woche in der Gemüseschale im Kühlschrank liegen, bis sie weich und wabbelig sind.
Das Möhrenende flach abschneiden
Dann ein kurzes Stahlvorfach von unten mit Drilling mit der Nadel durchziehen und einen Schenkel vom Drilling hinten in die Möhre hängen. Vorne aufs Vorfach 'ne Bleikugel drauf und dann im Zick-zack einholen.
Wenn Dir die Laufeigenschaften nicht gefallen, kannste ja am Wasser noch ein wenig dran rumschnitzen.


----------



## spin-paule (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Inspiriert durch dieses Thema habe ich mir heute Mittag beim Salatmachen einige  Raubfischköder beiseite gelegt:q.
Darf ich vorstellen:
Das schwedische Modell "Möregöre" mit Radieschenaugen
http://img161.*ih.us/img161/6865/mhre3hn8.th.jpg

"Möregöre" im Barschdesign (Reste vom Gurkentee)
http://img339.*ih.us/img339/3569/barsch1li7.th.jpg

natürlich auch der "Giant-Head-Grape"-Huchenzopf
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8382/greenheadkomplettct0.th.jpg

der auch als "Red-Head" erhältlich ist
http://img511.*ih.us/img511/8994/redheadzopfpk2.th.jpg

Einen salatigen Gruß#h
Paul


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

rofl. Du hast nen Preis verdient, ich weiss nicht welchen, aber das ist grossartig


----------



## Taco65 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

#6Einfach genial....


----------



## Gralf (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Inspiriert durch dieses Thema habe ich mir heute Mittag beim Salatmachen einige Raubfischköder beiseite gelegt:q.
> 
> Paul



Das ist ja wirklich richtig Klasse. Wenn ich die in der Qualität möchte, muss ich die beim Chinamann schnitzen lassen.

Wie man am Bild sieht, bin ich am Ball. Die Vorbereitungsphase ist fast abgeschlossen.


----------



## spin-paule (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Gralf schrieb:


> ...
> Wie man am Bild sieht, bin ich am Ball. Die Vorbereitungsphase ist fast abgeschlossen.



JA... sehr gut#6... Beste Rohstoffe sind schon der halbe Erfolg. Bin nur etwas skeptisch, ob die Scheuchwirkung bei Bio-Karotten nicht etwas zu groß sein könnte...
...obwohl so ein "De"meter-Hecht doch auch was feines ist


----------



## Pinn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Moin,

Ich finde dies ist mal ein klasse Thread für Angler, die den Mut haben, mal was ganz Unkonventionelles auszuprobieren. Ährlich ernsthaft, so doof ist die Idee wirklich nicht. Vielleicht sogar genial...

Ich habe kürzlich einen älteren Angler kennengelernt, der mit selbstgebauten Wobblern aus 12er Fischerdübeln sehr erfolgreich auf Raubfisch angelt... Bei meinen Tagesverlusten bis ca. 30,-€ an Wobblern stellt sich mir die Frage: Ist dieser Angler blöd oder ich?

Mut zu Neuem und Fantasie habe ich, deshalb werde ich Möhrenköder mal in kleineren Varianten ausprobieren, z.Bsp. als Popper. Bananen und Gurken sind wegen ihrer Konsistenz eventuell nicht so gut geeignet, aber Kohlrabi und Rettich müssten wie Karotten gehen, was die Be- und Verarbeitung als Köder betrifft.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Too_Hot (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

also ich finde die idee gar nicht mal so schlecht ...zumal ich der meinung bin das die führung/bewegung des mörenwobblers nur wichtig ist- wie bei den andern gekauften ....wenn der hecht die möre riecht oder schmeckt ist es schon zu spät für ihn


----------



## mariophh (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Ich finde die Idee auch gar nichts mal sooo abwegig, weil es, wie auch schon mehrfach gesagt, doch hauptsächlich auf das Laufverhalten ankommt. Wenn man es schafft der Möhre ausreichend Leben einzuhauchen ist es doch sicher möglich damit nen Räuber zu überlisten. Warum auch nicht, schaut euch doch bitte mal vor allem bei den Twistern um. Ich glaube kaum das irgendein Fisch für gewöhnlich schwarz/rote Riesengummiwürmer mit gekringelten  Doppelschwänzen auf dem Speiseplan hat und fangen tun sie trotzdem...


----------



## Pinn (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Too_Hot schrieb:


> also ich finde die idee gar nicht mal so schlecht ...zumal ich der meinung bin das die führung/bewegung des mörenwobblers nur wichtig ist- wie bei den andern gekauften ....wenn der hecht die möre riecht oder schmeckt ist es schon zu spät für ihn



Vielleicht ist der Geruch/Geschmack sogar interessant, weil natürlich. Blech, Balsaholz und Gummi kommen in der Hechtumgebung normalerweise nicht vor.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Too_Hot (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

wo sind eure ergebnisse und erfahrungen mit der möre  ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Pinn schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Geruch/Geschmack sogar interessant, weil natürlich. Blech, Balsaholz und Gummi kommen in der Hechtumgebung normalerweise nicht vor.


Und Hechte sind wie Gartenmaulwürfe? |kopfkrat 
Also ich schätze, der normale gesunde erwachsene Hechte hat was gegen Blatt- und Wurzelgemüse "Pfui Spinne!", würde eher auf Würstchen oder so stehen ,  aber sicher ist das natürlich nicht! :q 
Evtl. geht die Möhre ja als Goldfisch durch ... klappt bestimmt in Gewässern wo regelmäßig viel goldene auftreten. 
Meinen feuer-orangen Spöket haben die Hechte jedenfalls immer ignoriert. #c


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Der Spöket sieht aber ja auch im Vergleich zu soner grazilen Möhre aus wie ein Klumpen.

Wenn ich nicht 2 linke Hände hätte würde ich mal so anne Möhren rumschnitzen. Hat aber keinen Zweck bei mir.
Bin eher so der Typ der aus Versehen den Schaufelstiel abbricht.


----------



## esox_105 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Der Spöket sieht aber ja auch im Vergleich zu soner grazilen Möhre aus wie ein Klumpen.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht 2 linke Hände hätte würde ich mal so anne Möhren rumschnitzen. Hat aber keinen Zweck bei mir.
> *Bin eher so der Typ der aus Versehen den Schaufelstiel abbricht.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Inspiriert durch dieses Thema habe ich mir heute Mittag beim Salatmachen einige  Raubfischköder beiseite gelegt:q.
> Darf ich vorstellen:
> Das schwedische Modell "Möregöre" mit Radieschenaugen
> 
> ...



Die sind einfach super!!!! Chapeau!

Im Ernst: Nie war es einfacher, neue Wobbler-Designs auszuprobieren! Auf die immergleichen Spinnstangen kannst Du die verschiedensten Kreationen - notfalls direkt am Wasser geschnitzt - auffädeln, und sofort sehen, ob's ein Erfolg oder Irrtum war. 

Noch ein Vorteil der Gemüse-Köder: Du kannst sie in Lockstoff einlegen, und sie nehmen das Zeug bestimmt super an! 

Wir Angler sind natürlich viel zu borniert für so was, aber das könnte uns endlich unabhängig machen von dreisten Anglerschröpfmultis wie zum Beispiel Illex.......


----------



## Pinn (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und Hechte sind wie Gartenmaulwürfe? |kopfkrat
> Also ich schätze, der normale gesunde erwachsene Hechte hat was gegen Blatt- und Wurzelgemüse "Pfui Spinne!", würde eher auf Würstchen oder so stehen ,  aber sicher ist das natürlich nicht! :q
> ...



:q Selbst der gemeine Gartenmaulwurf steht mehr auf Würmer und anderes Krabbelgetier als auf Karotten. Vermutlich sieht er deshalb auch so schlecht.

Andererseits, Äschen riechen intensiv nach Gurke. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Hecht sie deshalb verschmäht.

Aber bevor wir hier anfangen über die bevorzugten Geschmacksvorlieben des Hechtes zu spekulieren, sollten wir lieber konkrete Fangergebnisse abwarten. Vielleicht gibt es ja dieses Wochenende schon erste Fangergebnisse.

Gruß und Petri, Werner


----------



## Laserbeak (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Und wenn es auf Hecht und Co nichts wird, kann man im Zweifelsfall immer noch auf der Wiese ein paar Kanninchen stippen......


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Inspiriert durch dieses Thema habe ich mir heute Mittag beim Salatmachen einige Raubfischköder beiseite gelegt:q.
> Darf ich vorstellen:
> Das schwedische Modell "Möregöre" mit Radieschenaugen
> http://img161.*ih.us/img161/6865/mhre3hn8.th.jpg
> ...


die sehn echt super aus!!
hast du schonmal mit gefischt?


----------



## Carphunter' (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

wer weis, vielleicht gibt es ein paar vegetarische hechte.:q
kann ja sein|muahah:


_______________________
_*carphunting is life#h*_


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> die sehn echt super aus!!
> hast du schonmal mit gefischt?




Gröhl  Der Thread ist fast so geil wie der Eimerthread   :m:m:m

Also Steffen...da warste wohl zu voreilig.
Wie ich gehört habe, hat Spin-Paule das Patent für die Möhrenköder angemeldet, verkauft sie nun unter russischem Namen für viel, viel Geld.

Deswegen solch tolle Ideen immer für sich behalten, dann klaut sie auch niemand #6:vik:


----------



## spin-paule (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ...hast du schonmal mit gefischt?



Nein, noch nicht... ursprünglich habe ich nie mit einem realen Einsatz gerechnet! 

Die Zöpfe sind mit Sicherheit unfischbar, da die "Tentakeln" aus dünner Karottenhaut bestehen und schon beim kleinsten Wurf vom Haken fallen würden... ebenso die Traube. Einzig das Radieschen könnte ich mir (mit Strunk und Blätter) am Jighaken vorstellen.

Beim Wobbler ist es vermutlich unmöglich, eine gute Balance zu finden/schnitzen. Auch ist die Tauchschaufel aus Möhre und daher sehr schadensanfällig.

Als Popper oder als schnellgeführter Rapfen-/Forellenköder kann ich mir einen Einsatz der Möhre schon eher vorstellen. 
Ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit spaßeshalber, ausgerüstet mit Spinnstangen, Ködernadel, Schnitzmesser und ´nem Sack Karotten, den Einsatz am Wasser testen.

Testbericht folgt...

Gruß Paul


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Der Spöket sieht aber ja auch im Vergleich zu soner grazilen Möhre aus wie ein Klumpen.


Also erstmal klein anfangen und den "Klumpen-Spöki" nachbauen! :g :q


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Zählt die Karotte dann als naturköder? da man an einigen seen nicht mit künstlichen angeln darf


----------



## J-son (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Die Zöpfe sind mit Sicherheit unfischbar, da die "Tentakeln" aus dünner Karottenhaut bestehen und schon beim kleinsten Wurf vom Haken fallen würden... ebenso die Traube. Einzig das Radieschen könnte ich mir (mit Strunk und Blätter) am Jighaken vorstellen.




...vertikal!?#6


----------



## Naglfar (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

...endlich mal ne gute Idee!#6 Hab soeben geschnitzt und den Verschnitt gleich verputzt.

Musste auch gleich feststellen, dass ohne Blei eigentlich ein stabiler lauf nicht möglich ist. Dafür kann man sich einen Gufi-Möhren-Wobbler bauen.
Irgendwer hatte die Idee, die Möhren ewig im Kühlschrank aufzubewahren, damit sie wabbelig werden. Braucht man nicht. 
Weiß noch aus der Zeit vom ersten Mikrowellenkontakt (alles was in der Küche rumlag musste den Mikrowelle ausgesetzt werden), dass Möhren in der Mikro richtig wabbelig werden. Aber zuerst schnitzen und dann in die Mikro. Danach gehts etwas schwerer.

Gufi aus Möhren ist kein Thema. Und wenn man nicht gerade die dicksten Möhren nimmt, bekommt man auch einen Jighaken rein. Die Frage ist nur, wie oft und stark kann man werfen, ohne dass sich die Möhre selbstständig macht. 

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass Möhren fangen. Wird baldigst getestet. Bin gespannt, wer den ersten Möhren-Hecht postet. Vielleicht sogar einen Möhren-Zander?


----------



## Norweginer (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Hab mal n bisschen gegoogelt zu dem Thema Karotte als Köder und musste tatsächlich feststellen,dass das Ganze ein völlig neuer Ansatz selbst im Zeitalter von Simpsons-Wobbler ist#6#6!!!!
Jedoch findet die gemeine Möhre dennoch schon Anwendung im Angelbereich oder vielmehr deren Fasern,guggen hier


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Norwegianer schrieb:


> ,guggen hier


 
Unfassbar, Ruten aus Möhren! Biologisch abbaubar, falls am Wasser vergessen, oder treiben die wieder aus...


----------



## Gralf (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Naglfar schrieb:


> Musste auch gleich feststellen, dass ohne Blei eigentlich ein stabiler lauf nicht möglich ist. Dafür kann man sich einen Gufi-Möhren-Wobbler bauen.



Recht hast du. Ich bin in diesem Forschungsprojekt inzwischen genauso weit gekommen. Als Wobbler ist das ungünstig. Als Gummifisch mit Blei ist die Zukunft. Das muss sinken aber Tauchschaufel ist schlecht.

Und wer meint noch man könnte ein Patent erwirken: Hier ist schon ein Bild der preisgünstigen Nachbauten aus China. Mit versteckter Kamera auf der Fachmesse aufgenommen. In Fernost schläft man nicht.


----------



## Norweginer (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Weiss nich,werds aber bald ausprobieren (unter anderem mit den neuen Carrot-Jerks),hab gleich 3 Stück bestellt.:vik:


----------



## paddyli (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

diesen thread durchzulesen ist die reinste freude


----------



## Norweginer (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Und vor Allem wird auch mal an die Umwelt gedacht,Gelegenheit für biologisch abbaubare Ruten aus Möhrenfasern zu werben. Vielleicht sollte man mal anklingen lassen einige zu bestellen und von Boardies testen zu lassen.


----------



## FeliXius (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

na toll... da bastel ich mit viel engagement und mühe angestiftet von diesem thread nen möhrenpopper, und als ich dann endlich einen fertig hab merk ich dass möhren gar nicht schwimmen -.- ^^


----------



## versuchsangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Bitte das Schonmass der Möhre beachten.
Liegt in Bundesländern mit AKW bei 50 cm. Glaub ich jedenfalls.
Was ich damit sagen will,
 ne Möhre die erstmal gezogen wurde lässt sich schlecht wieder zurücksetzten(Nur mal so als Hintergedanke)
OK,OK 
das man die Länge einer Möhre im Boden schlecht bestimmen kann weiss ich auch.
Nur so ne Idee
Vielleicht kann man ja in 50 cm Wasser,,,ähm Bodentiefe eine Platte einbringen so das die Möhren ab dieser Grösse anfangen nach oben herauszuwachsen?

Zugegebenermassen esse ich sogar manchmal eine Möhre aber das muss unter uns bleiben.
 Die Hälterung der Möhre ist an sich sehr einfach .
Bevorzugt werden dunkle Räume,was das Einsatzgebiet der Möhre doch schon ziemlich einschränkt.
Jaaa  ,genau
Nachts fischen ist angesagt und das aus gutem Grund.

1. Ihr werdet nicht beobachtet

2. Auch die Fische sehen nicht auf was für einen primitiven Köder sie hereingefallen sind


PS:
nach dem Angeln die Möhren bitte nicht am Angelplatz liegenlassen
Das gibt nur ne Kanincheninvasion.




So und jetzt zieh ich nochmal an der komischen Zigarette.


Sieht auch fast wie ne Möhre aus.


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Hier nochwas da wir hier in Deutschland sind ist nur das angeln mit toten Möhren erlaubt!Nicht dass  hier einer anfängt mit Lebendködern zu angeln...hier eine Frage noch: wann ist die beste Zeit zur Möhrenernte? XP


----------



## Gralf (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



FeliXius schrieb:


> na toll... da bastel ich mit viel engagement und mühe angestiftet von diesem thread nen möhrenpopper, und als ich dann endlich einen fertig hab merk ich dass möhren gar nicht schwimmen -.- ^^



Na hör mal. Ist doch klar.

Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, das Möhren schwimmen können, hätte er Ihnen Flügel gegeben, oder?


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @Steffen90
> 
> Weil ich diese idee auch schon einmal hatte, mich jedoch nicht traute dieses thema im board anzusprechen, werde ich (nächste woche wenn ich aus dem urlaub zurück gekommen bin) mir ein paar wobbler schnitzen und *werde* damit bachforellen fangen, da ich beim angeln seeehr experimentierfreudig und fantasivoll bin|supergri und es vor allem liebe leuten dinge zu beweisen von denen sie annehmen dass sie unmöglich oder einfach nur schwachsinnige spinnerreien sind, werde ich dir helfen indem ich paar fotos hochladen werde um den leuten zu zeigen dass man auch mit möhren spinnangeln kann:m
> ich bin sicher das ich die ein oder andere bafo damit überlisten kann!#h
> vlg


super! mach das! bei uns ist nämlich in sachen hecht überhaupt nichts los! egal welcher köder....
bei den wobblern musst du an der bauchseite blei anbringen, damit er sich nicht um die eigene achse dreht und gut läuft.


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

@Steffen
dann hast du aber ein paar ganz miese Wobbler erwischt wenn die sich um die eigene Achse drehen.


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Steffen
> dann hast du aber ein paar ganz miese Wobbler erwischt wenn die sich um die eigene Achse drehen.


möhrenwobbler ohne blei machen das..... deshalb hab ich geschrieben er muss bei den möhrenwobblern blei an der bachseite anbringen...
bei gekauften wobblern hatte ich das noch nicht. nur bei eigenbauten. das war aber schnell behoben.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Ich finde diese Idee genial#6. Ichmusste zwar das ein oder andere mal lachen als ich diesen Thread gelesen habe aber die Idee ist sauber#6.
Was ich mir auch noch gut Vorstellen könnte wären Kartoffeln. Evtl. würde ich das dann mal testen wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist. 
Ich ahbe mir vielleicht auch gedacht durch die Möre ein Loch zu bohren dort ein STück Schaumstoff reinzustecken und diesen MIt Lockstoff zu tränken.#6

Aber die Idee ist wrklich super.#6 Nicht mehr viele Leute kommen auf solchen krassen (nicht im schlechten Sinne) Ideen#6.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Ich glaub, ich fang den nächsten Großhecht mit ner großen grünen Salatgurke! :g
 Die passende Rute hätte ich sogar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

also ich will wetten das man mit möhre statt 20 euro wobbler etc dichter an hängerträchtige ecken wirft,es kostet nur das stahlvorfach(selbstbau ca 50cent) wenn überhaupt. ok,die möhre oben drauf, aber die rechnen wir mal nicht mit.

das man am dichtesten holz, den größten steinen etc meist die dicksten fische fängt ist auch kein geheimnis, also was solls.

wenn ich erzähle was bei mir schon alles an der spinnrute/stellrute war -und gefangen hat!!!! - würden einige bastel/lebensmittel/bau-märkte mehr geld als vorher machen.

blinker aus löffeln, va-resten, kupferblechen
snaper aus kupferbech
wobbler aus holz
"twister" aus hariboähnlichem zeug (im sommer weich genug für drop shot)
obst/gemüse als schwimmendes wurfgewicht mit oder ohne reißleine fürs oberflächenfischen (verschmutzt nicht die gewässer bei hängern) auf karpfen etc, ein grüner apfel zb hat die  tarnung schon am baum geerbt!!!
segelposen

als köder kann man soviel verwenden, beim spinnfischen kommt es doch nur drauf an das druckwellen etc erzeugt werden und den beißreflex auslösen. könnte mir sogar vorstellen das bei einer möhre mehr bisse verwertet werden,der köder ist weicher als blech/wobbler, beim biss graben sich die zähne hinein und der fisch läßt nicht sofort los. selbst wenn man den biss verpennt kann man noch nen nachträglichen anschlag setzen.

PS: vor ein paar tagen gingen bei uns am see eingelegte garnelen in knofiöl am seitenarm sehr gut auf barsche. würmer am seitenarm waren nicht so erfolgreich.

und nun erzähl mir einer was ein hecht wenn er mit 20km/h auf einen köder schießt sieht.
erkennt er ne möhre oder ein sich krankhaft bewegendes etwas in orange?
kann er erkennen ob es ein gufi, wobbler,blinker oder doch ne möhre ist?
stört ihn das übehraupt selbst wenn er es wüßte?
never,raubfische sind nunmal zum größten teil reflextiere, und das wird auch immer so bleiben.

also tu mal lieber die möhrchen


----------



## mariophh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

|good:

sehr schön! Hab mich köstlich amüsiert, besonders über die Haribo Barsche#6


----------



## moped (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

#6



> Hab mich köstlich amüsiert, besonders über die Haribo Barsche


 
...und ich über: "tu ma lieber die Möhrchen"! Daß das mir als großen Helge-Verehrer noch nicht eingefallen ist!?|uhoh:


----------



## zanderzone (2. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> als ich den thread "mit ananas auf karpfen" gelesen hatte kam mir die idee es villeicht mal mit karotten auf unsere heimischen räuber zu versuchen!
> jedenfalls haben sie für hecht, barsch und co eine ansprechende farbe und in allen möglichen größen gibts sie auch! noch ein vorteil: sie sind seeeehhhhrrrr günstig! also der richtige köder für hängerreiche gewässer!
> dann haben sie noch einen vorteil: man kann sie mit einem messer in die gewünschte form bringen! so könnte man zum beispiel "karottenwobbler" bauen.... da sind der fantasie keine grenzen gesetzt!
> ...


 
Hast Du getrunken oder irgendwelche Drogen zu Dir genommen?? Oh man, dat geht ja gar nicht!! Ich hau mich weg...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Wie würde eigentlich die optimale, flexible (Anpassung auf verschiedene Größen) Montage für den Karottenköder aussehen?

Schon mal dran gedacht, die Dinger "anzukochen", damit sie weicher werden? Und damit evtl. beweglicher/flexibler?

Hat das eigentlich inzwischen schon mal jemand in der Praxis ausprobiert?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Ich habe es noch vor#6.


----------



## spin-paule (2. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Hat das eigentlich inzwischen schon mal jemand in der Praxis ausprobiert?



leider noch nicht... komme einfach zur Zeit nicht ans Wasser.

Brenne aber darauf ein 3-4cm langes Stück Möhre (vielleicht keine schlechte Idee mit dem "ankochen") durch die Gumpen zu ziehen... Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass sich damit Döbel und Forellen foppen lassen. Vielleicht auch ein "De"meter-Hecht:q?

Gruß Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



> "De"meter-Hecht


Der is gut )))


----------



## roland rautenberg (2. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

hab grad noch ne salami gefunden. werd die mal abwiegen obs vom wurfgewicht passt , drilling dran  oder zwei , und die hat sogar schon ne schlaufe wo ich den wirbel einhängen kann.
fertig ist der jerkbait. und wenns im wasser nich klappt, twitch ich das teil durch die strassen und fang nachbars hunde.


----------



## Naglfar (3. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

ok....ich hab die Möhren gebadet. Leider bis dato ohne Erfolg, wobei es wohl nicht an den Möhren sondern an den Hechten liegt. Wobbler aus Möhren sind so gut wie nicht machbar.  Lauf ist unter aller Sau. Aber mit der Mirkowelle lassen sich tolle Gummi-Möhren-Köder bauen. Geschmeidiger lauf, teilweise besser als 0815-Gufis. 

Ich bleibe dran und werde hoffentlich bald einen Möhren-Hecht präsentieren können.


----------



## muddyliz (4. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Hier ist er, der ulitmative Karottenwobbler (aus Balsaholz), wobbelt astrein, :vik: habe allerdings etwas zu wenig Blei eingebaut, deshalb läuft er sehr oberflächennah.
Und weil wir gerade bei Obst und Gemüse sind hab ich auch noch einen Kirschen"wobbler" gebaut, der allerdings nicht wobbelt. Aber schwimmen kann er astrein. :q


----------



## moped (4. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



> Und weil wir gerade bei Obst und Gemüse sind hab ich auch noch einen Kirschen"wobbler" gebaut


 
Sieht eher nach Radieschen aus!:q


----------



## sgemanu (8. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

guude,

hat sich mittlerweile ma was fangen lassen?|kopfkrat#c

gruß
sgemanu


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Ich werde dieses jahr nicht mehr zum angeln kommen:v. dann muss es wohl ein anderer Testen#t.


----------



## spin-paule (8. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Es funktioniert! War vorgestern ein paar Stunden am Kocher und habe endlich einen 5cm-Gemüse-Blinker getestet. Der Lauf war gar nicht mal so schlecht und ich konnte einen rund 25cm Döbel damit fangen. Die Kamera hatte ich nicht dabei, also habe ich eben den "Erfolgsköder" nachgebaut und fotografiert.
http://img502.*ih.us/img502/4125/img1223xg4.th.jpg
Trotz Entlastungs-Klemmblei hat sich der Drilling nach wenigen Würfen in die Möhre gebohrt und diese aufgefläddert. Vermutlich könnte man dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen, wenn man die Möhre längs durchbohrt, ein dünnes Röhrchen einsetzt und mit einer Perle absichert.
Aber alles in allem finde ich den Karottenköder doch recht müßig in der Herstellung und die Haltbarkeit lässt schwer zu wünschen übrig! Mir ist meine Angelzeit viel zu kostbar, als dass ich viel Zeit fürs Karottenschnitzen ver(sch)wende... aber ein Versuch wars wert und in der Not würde ich es sicher wieder tun!

Gruß Paul


----------



## Steffen90 (8. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

petri @ spin-paule!!! also es funzt!!!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Dann werde ich es nächstet Jahr auch mal versuchen#6. Dieses wird wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## spin-paule (8. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> petri @ spin-paule!!! also es funzt!!!



Ja Danke, Steffen... und ich danke dir für das Thema "_mit Karotten auf Räuber?!_"... denn von selbst wäre ich wohl nie auf so ne verrückte Idee gekommen:q

Gruß Paul


----------



## Steffen90 (8. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Ja Danke, Steffen... und ich danke dir für das Thema "_mit Karotten auf Räuber?!_"... denn von selbst wäre ich wohl nie auf so ne verrückte Idee gekommen:q
> 
> Gruß Paul


nichts zu danken! man muss nur mut haben sowas bescheuertes zu probieren.... wie ich genau auf die idee gekomen bin weis ich selbst nicht mehr:q


----------



## Living Dead (8. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> irgendwo hatte ich sowas auch mal gelesen... nur wo#c



so vllt...


----------



## Steffen90 (9. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



Living Dead schrieb:


> so vllt...


stimmt!:q
ich weis jetzt auch wieder WO!
in der angelwoche!


----------



## The_Jerk (13. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

gute Idee ich werds auch mal testen


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Es wird demnächst die passenden Ruten dazu geben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107590

Uli


----------



## mariophh (15. August 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Bin gerade zufällig darüber gestolpert, dass diese Idee gar nicht so neu ist.

Der Thread aus dem die Zitate stammen ist von Juli 2004!

Scheint sich nicht so durchgesetzt zu haben... 




> *AW: Mit Nacktschnecken auf Aal ??????*
> Teilweise ist das was da drin steht Verarschung der Menschheit.Letztens hat mir mein Arbeitskollege einen Artikel gezeigt,wo der Geheimtip schlechthin war mit Karotten auf Hecht zu angeln #2





> *AW: Mit Nacktschnecken auf Aal ??????*
> obwohl warum nicht Hechte mit Karotten fangen? Wenn man einen Fisch daraus schnitzt und sie wie einen Wobbler durch´s Wasser zieht...



Hat jemand mal das Würstchenschleppen auf Hecht probiert?


----------



## Ghanja (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

Mit dem Karotten-Jerk auf Hecht - hier das Video ... :q


----------



## magic feeder (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

der mann in dem video hat tatsächlich einen fisch mit einem karottenwobbler gefangen.....respekt......ich bin erstaunt......und der wobbler läuft gar nicht mal schlecht....


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

tja... ich wusste doch gemüse fängt:q
und erst meckern?! nenene#d:q


----------



## olafson (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



magic feeder schrieb:


> der mann in dem video hat tatsächlich einen fisch mit einem karottenwobbler gefangen.....respekt......ich bin erstaunt......und der wobbler läuft gar nicht mal schlecht....



ich bitte euch
die hatten daraus die MIR gebaut und 15 j. im all verbracht. heißt noch lange nicht, daß es jeder kann:q

mfg olafson


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



J-son schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> geht definitiv, vorgeführt vor einigen Jahren in einem der bekannten Angelmagazine (weiss nicht mehr welches), wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sogar mit Beweisfang.
> Eine Möhre ist einfach zu bearbeiten, bisschen Übung beim Zuschneiden, Drilling und Stahldraht, schon kann man damit "wobbeln".
> ...



Moin!
Ich hab jetzt nicht weitergelesen aber es stimmt, vor langer Zeit stand mal in der Angelwoche ein bericht dazu!
Klar, warum soll das nicht funzen!?


----------



## TheFischer (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

also lol wenn ihc das hier lese raubfische sind räuber es gibt zwar auhc ausnahmen wo sie auf mais oder ähnliche köder beisen aber raubfische gehen eigentlich mehr auch FISCHE.also der größte geht auf denn kleinen loss und das hier nehnt sich narungskette und ich glaube bei denn hechten kommt in der narungskette keine karotte vor.


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*



TheFischer schrieb:


> also lol wenn ihc das hier lese raubfische sind räuber es gibt zwar auhc ausnahmen wo sie auf mais oder ähnliche köder beisen aber raubfische gehen eigentlich mehr auch FISCHE.also der größte geht auf denn kleinen loss und das hier nehnt sich narungskette und ich glaube bei denn hechten kommt in der narungskette keine karotte vor.


Also wenn ich das hier lese, scheinst Du das nicht ganz verstanden zu haben!
Die Möhre bestückst Du mit einem Drachkowitsch Systhem und ziehst in wie beim Spinnfischen durchs Wasser!
Also kein Ansitzangeln!


----------



## bagsta343 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

wat fürn trööt....:vik:

voller höhen und tiefen.... und er ist wieder da...
scheint wohl nie in vergessenheit zu geraten...

hat mahl wer konkrete versuche am wasser unternommen oder
ist die möhrenschnitzerei nur gegen winter-depressions attacken geeignet????

hier mal ein...
tipp für draufgänger unter den möhrenanglern:

vorfach: 0.50er geflochtene 60-80 cm
Haken: 2 drillinge gr. 1/0 
hauptschnur: 0.60 +
gerät: starke wels-rute, grundsolide rolle (besser multi)
gewässer: waldstück in schweden, kanada...

biss-anzeiger sind nicht nötig....
einfach auf grund angeboten und los gehts....
(Kampfstuhl und Gurte nicht vergessen)


----------



## bagsta343 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: mit Karotten auf Räuber?!*

respekt.... geiles video....

da soll noch mal einer lachen....|rotwerden

net schlecht herr specht...


----------

